# 14 months old, 18 lbs?



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Ds2 has always been a skinny baby, but just today I was measuring him to order clothes and he is 29 inches tall but only 18 lbs. His head looks so big on his body. He actually wears the age clothes he is - now in 12-18 months clothes. Ds1 was the same size as ds2 at birth, but ds1 always wore ahead in clothes and was chunkier, though never chubby. Ds2, the little one in question, eats people food and nurses about 20 times a day. I make plenty of milk. Should I be concerned? What should I do?


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

I wouldn't worry. A friend of ours at 1 year, her daughter was only 15lbs. Another friend of ours, their daughter is almost 2 and just hit the 20lb mark! Very tiny, very petite. As long as he's growing, and eating fine, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was about that size then. She still is a skinny one, she just hit 28 lbs and she is almost 4 years old. As long as your ds is happy and healthy then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## graphiacircus (Nov 15, 2006)

I have 5 children who are SMALL My 7 yearold weighs 30 pounds and my 6 month old 11 the rest fall in the middle. I know my kids are healthy. They are happy and hit developmental milestones. i have even convinced the ped they are ok too


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

alice is around 18 lbs and taller than 30 inches. she looks like a lollipop with her big toddler head. i think it's cute.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm trying to think...that doesn't sound too bad. We turned DD's car seat forward facing in March...she would have been 16 months, and she was just barely 20lbs at that point...she was only about 18lbs at 14 months.

I must say that she's been gaining weight like crazy since then, because now she's about 27lbs and she's just turned 2.

you know, kids stop gaining so rapidly as they become mobile and start burning those calories up...he may start gaining again. As long as he is growing and gaining, and not losing, or showing signs of malnutrition, don't worry too much about it.

Nurse him as much as he wants, cuz that mama milk is liquid gold!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

The 18 lbs. is less than 3% on the growth scales for his age. (height is 5-10%). Some pediatricians would be concerned when a child falls below the growth scale (where you are). My son did that and it was concerning because he fell from his curve. Has your son always been small--always below 3%? Smallness in the family? Nursing 20 times a day...how do you know your milk supply is ok and are you sure he is nursing long enough to get hindmilk? Somethings to think about but he could very well just be made to be small--particularly if he has always been below the 3% mark!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Ds2 has always been a skinny baby, but just today I was measuring him to order clothes and he is 29 inches tall but only 18 lbs. His head looks so big on his body. He actually wears the age clothes he is - now in 12-18 months clothes. Ds1 was the same size as ds2 at birth, but ds1 always wore ahead in clothes and was chunkier, though never chubby. Ds2, the little one in question, eats people food and nurses about 20 times a day. I make plenty of milk. Should I be concerned? What should I do?


1) Is he hitting milestones ok? Is he walking (or almost walking), does he have a few words, is he socially interactive?

2) Where was he on the growth charts before? Was he always small, or did he have a sudden drop? Or, perhaps more of a gradual drop?

If milestones are good - great. If he was always small - also great. If he had a gradual drop in the growth charts, IMHO I think he's probably fine (because only the WHO charts measure BF babies - and the FF babies that make up the usual charts grow differently than BF babies, causing a gap between their "normal" developments).

A sudden drop even could be ok but I would try to figure out the cause.

FWIW I have a 15 month old DD who is 18.5 pounds. She is delayed in her gross motor skills, and had a gradual drop in her growth according to the charts. I've spent months researching, getting expert opinions, etc. - and I've come to the conclusion that she's 110% fine. She's been in physical therapy since 12 months, and I believe that her gross motor delay was unrelated to her slow growth - and her therapists also believe she'll be catching up to average within a mere matter of months. Her station on the WHO growth charts is a lot better than the one on the US charts. She's healthy, happy, eating, peeing, pooping, playing, sleeping. Her eyes are bright, her hair is shiny. These are all things I looked at - so maybe that will help you in your assessment. (Please note - just because I think my DD is fine even with a gross motor delay, doesn't mean that other babies with delays and weight issues are also fine... I only decided this after discussing, researching and observing MY DD for months... and heck, I could even be wrong about my DD.).


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ was 24#10oz at 12mos and 30". Evan is maybe 25# now and 32", he'll be 2 in less than 2 wks. I think Ilana will be coser to Evan's size than AJ's. Evan has been my biggest baby at birth btw.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

If he's meeting milestones okay and there wasn't a drastic drop on the growth curve, I wouldn't worry. My dd will be 2 in Jan, and she just moved to 12-18 month clothes in Sept. When she hopped on our scale a few weeks ago, she's only 20.6 lbs. She's always been small though, only 6 lbs 13 oz at birth at 42+ weeks.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

ds has been stalled at 29inches for 6mths......as for weight, hes 22lbs, hes gained a little again, he was at 20. Its normal, some babes are just tiny.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

My oldest was 18 lbs. at a year and 20 lbs at 2 (3-5 % for weight) and he was in the 75th % for height.

NOW, at 6 he is 52 lbs and 48 inches tall (90% for both). I think that the charts show that lots of kids are really big at about a year and then thin out. Your child and mine just were always skinny.

As long as they are growing (even if very slowly), developing well, peeing, pooping well, you should be fine.

HOwever, if your mother instinct is telling you to look into it. . . look into it.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My 2 DD's were both 16 pounds at one year old. The Doc was freaking out because they were in the 0-3%, but then I found MY baby book and guess what?? I was 16 pounds at one year.









My 4yo is now 35 pounds.

My 3yo is now 27 pounds.

The new baby in no way took after his sisters. He is 19 pounds at 8 months. A moose compared to his sisters!

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

He walks, plays appropriately with toys (brushing his hair, looking in mirror, holding phone to ear), makes expressive sounds, laughs, plays with his big brother, etc. I try to feed him all the time and he literally eats all night, so I guess he was just meant to be this skinny.

Thanks for the reassurance. Where can I see the WHO growth chart?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Where can I see the WHO growth chart?

Weight-for-age charts.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont think I would worry. Babies nearly triple their birth weight by age 1 (average)
So, if your DS was about 6 -7 lbs, he would be nearly 20 -21 lbs by now and you are close to that weight.

If he is eating, and pooping and seems happy then I would not worry.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't worry especially if she is continuing to grow at each checkup and is reaching milestones.

My dd2 finally hit 20 pounds at 18 months or so. My doc's concern wasn't the actual weight but she had kept falling off "the chart" at each previous check up. She ate and drank well, no picky eater here. Docs suggestion -- add butter to veggies, waffles, etc. I did do this and gave her avacados (a yummy, healthy fat). Easy solutions.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

DS is almost 20 mos and just hovering under 20lbs and can still fit into 12 mos clothes well, 18 mos is loose. His geneticist is a little worried on the weight/height, but he's active and happy and has great muscle tone so she's not that worried. He also has a number of medical issues we're working on, but even his ped. said to only worry when he worries. He's been great with ds and his medical issues so I trust him implicitly.

You know your dc the best-if you see something that doesn't look right to you, have it checked out.


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

My DS is small for his age, or so they say. He was only in the 10% for his age at a year. But, he was 6 lb 11 oz at birth, and at 20 lbs, that's triple his birth weight. He also measures fine for height, and his head has always been in like 80-90% LOL!

Like others have pointed out, weight is sort of arbitrary at times. If your child is developing normally, has good nutrition and nurses well, I don't think the weight should be a concern. Our family practice doc didn't even bat an eye at Riley's weight. He just said "he's a little guy" and I said "just like his dad" (who's 5'9" and 130 lb)


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Another small baby here--dd is 11 months and 17 lbs. I was very tiny--20 lbs at 2 years old. I think it's genetic because she eats a ton.

Someone mentioned hindmilk and that has been mentioned to me as well. I think if they're nursing frequently they'll get the hindmilk anyway even if they only nurse a short while.

I have also been told to give her fattening foods like avocado, sweet potato, yogurt, cheese, and banana (not fattening but a higher-calorie fruit than some).

Ped and GI dr are a little concerned. Oh well, she can't possibly eat more than she already does!


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Sometimes I just wonder if this is a breastfed baby issue. My DS is the same... so are a lot of the bf-fed babies I know. (Not all... but many.) We're saturated by info on formula-fed, humongo babies/toddlers. The next time sometimes starts talking charts and where DS is at the bottom of it, I'm going to forcefeed the chart to them.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Paddy was about 32 inches and 20lbs at his last checkup. He's tall and thin and that's just how he's always been. I've been accused by family members of not feeding him enough.







It's getting really old. How could a child who eats three square meals a day and plenty of snacks inbetween be underfed? He is ON. THE. GO. from the time he wakes up until he goes to bed at night. A child who didn't have excellent nutrition would not have the energy that Paddy does. It disturbs me that our society now looks upon healthy, lean people as somehow unhealthy. Has obesity become THAT much a part of the "norm"?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I wouldn't worry unless he's showing other signs of being unhealthy (acting tired, dark circles under eyes, etc.). My DD will be 13 months tomorrow and is 19 pounds, so not that much heavier than yours.


----------

